# A new biography of Jessye Norman is on Youtube



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I watched it the other day and was impressed by the excerpts they showed of Norman singing, but the narrative seemed disjointed, but that’s the nature of these programs.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

It is always beyond me why videographers constantly go in for close ups on singers as the contort the face singing opera while dripping in sweat. They do it all the time. A little distance is best for tv viewing opera singers I think.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> I watched it the other day and was impressed by the excerpts they showed of Norman singing, but the narrative seemed disjointed, but that’s the nature of these programs.


Yes. I wish they would say who these "experts" are.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

There is a complete box coming this year:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> There is a complete box coming this year:


What a great photo. I wish I still had a two disc early pirated recordings that had some unreal singing, especially now that I have a good turntable!!!!!!


----------



## ahinton (Nov 8, 2016)

Not in UK, evidently!...


----------

